# What's in your spare wheel well?



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Just curious as to what peeps get upto in the boot and spare wheel well.

Blatently remove the useless spare space saving wheel :clap:

Seen plenty of ice installs as well as swirl pot installs but thought this could be a nice change from the usual - wheels type thread etc.

I can't start off well though - mines stock


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

A space saver spare wheel!!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Well shit me if it isn't a spare wheel


This section of the forum has had some crap posted and Jesus I mean a LOT of crap but I think sir, you have just taken the crown. Congrats


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Wake up on the wrong side of the bed Mike? 
Funny as I was kind of hoping to here of peoples actually works, like ice and fuel systems. Or indeed - anything new.

Seen a recent post for ideas around changing the boot trim colour which was different. Still - each to their own - thanks for the reply lol.


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

Well at the moment, mines empty BUT was full of water when i brought the car


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Bugger thought this was the 35 section lol. Sorry lol I'm normally a little more accommodating in this section lol


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

LPG tank. Cos you petrol heads are suckers...


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Empty


----------



## Tyberious (Feb 6, 2011)

Sticking a nitrous bottle in mine.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

TREG said:


> A space saver spare wheel!!


Same... And another fascinating fact is that I have a jack and wheelbrace tucked away in the rear inner wing.... :blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

Empty just the trim left in


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Twin Bosch 044's and a bunch of Icore hoses will be fitted shortly.


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

No worries Mike.

I've seen a few people have issues with Water in teh past Jay - had teh same in my gtst. Was a simple fix being the brake light cluster seal.


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

speedingpanther said:


> No worries Mike.
> 
> I've seen a few people have issues with Water in teh past Jay - had teh same in my gtst. Was a simple fix being the brake light cluster seal.


yeah mate i know :thumbsup: i have even seen it come thought when i was testing it so thats another job on my list todo lol


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Bit of a cheat on time...
In my GTST as I didn't had time to find the issue straight away (and at the time not knowing it was a common issue) - I removed teh rubber bunf from under the spare wheel - this let most of teh water drain out without letting rust set in.

Good luck


----------



## Gambit (Sep 22, 2005)

I have a spare wheel in mine, in case some dimwit rear ends me it might stop the boot floor buckling up so bad. Also handy if I need a spare wheel some time lol


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

a can of tyre weld ..!!


----------



## EssexStu (Apr 25, 2005)

Has been empty for ages due to the original r32 space saver not actually fitting over the 33 brembo's... but having just fitted a nice big 680amp battery to the near side rear and washer bottle to offside rear of the boot, will be doing a fibreglass sub install using the wheel well as air space for the sub, to hopefully leave a semi usable boot for general crap that always seems to accumulate in cars


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

R34: no idea never looked

R33: I cut the floor out of the boot and welded in a new piece to save weight and make better ground affect. Here's a few pictures:


----------



## EssexStu (Apr 25, 2005)

Fuggles, did you need to re-enforce the area at all prior to and after cutting out? not dabbled much in skyline chassis strength other than the pics on here of custom cages which incorporate a custom subframe etc (ie, ron @ rk etc), but know when i used to dabble a lot with cossies a few years ago, cutting out the wheel well n just plating over was a big no no as on the sierra's the wheel well gave a large amount of structural integrity?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We put a tie bar underneath to add extra rigidity just in case but fundamentally the floor is just heavy grade metal and a lot of the structural rigidity is in the cross member behind the battery and in the bar across the back. The huge cage going into the car to tie in the top of the rear suspension might also help a bit


----------



## EssexStu (Apr 25, 2005)

Ahh, the cage is always the way


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

like this you mean?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> Bugger thought this was the 35 section lol. Sorry lol I'm normally a little more accommodating in this section lol


LOL.


----------



## EssexStu (Apr 25, 2005)

oh no, i thought u were talking about a dog cage to put a Labrador in? like chicken wire kinda thing


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a battery, toolkit and tyreweld in mine.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Same... And another fascinating fact is that I have a jack and wheelbrace tucked away in the rear inner wing.... :blahblah::blahblah:




Ere!!! Your not having one over on me
I got the same in mine also:clap:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Stripped to bare shell....


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

How about a Batman RX7 space saver.....16" Alloy!


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Fuggles that's good stuff. More than I was expecting in terms of replies but great none the less. Appreciate them piccies too


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a midget in my boot.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Glen said:


> I have a midget in my boot.


LOL!

I want one of these in the trunk....

Trunk Monkey (Banned Comercial)


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

hahahaha brilliant.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Sub Boy said:


> LOL!
> 
> I want one of these in the trunk....
> 
> Trunk Monkey (Banned Comercial)




Group buy?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

TREG said:


> Group buy?


Im in


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

what about the trunk monkey anti theft device......

trunk monkey 2

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

When I first bought the car I had a wheel well full of water, now the well is undersealed and with spare wheel in place!


----------



## sinalba (Mar 19, 2008)

i have a lot of surface rust in mine just now, and not much else


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Twin 044 Fuel pumps and a swirl pot.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)




----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


>


Very smart sir :thumbsup:


----------



## fontane (Mar 10, 2011)

Spare wheel for now but will remove once I have somewhere to store it!


----------

